# 1978 audi fox fender..



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

I've searched the Fox and Quantum classifieds, not much to be found obviously. I need a Left Front fender for my 78 Fox wagon. It has the black plastic bezel for the headlamps. So would it be the same as a late Dasher ? Let me know what you got. Beige preferibly.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

I don't believe the Dasher fenders are the same shape, sadly. 

Keep an eye on the Samba too, they pop up occasionally. It's more than likely you'll need to paint whatever you get hold of, as there's so few out there there's not much room for pickiness.


----------

